# Asus AAM6330BI 4Port-Switch-ADSL-Router



## bundesgerd (19. Januar 2014)

Verkaufe ein Asus AAM6330BI 4Port-Switch-ADSL-Router, voll funktionsfähig. 
Stammt aus dem Vertragsende eines Netcologne-DSL-Anschlusses. 
4 LAN-Anschlüsse zum Anschluss von Computern/Konsolen usw. auf der Rückseite des Modems. 
Zubehör: Netzteil, DSL-Splitter, Handbuch, Treiberdiskette, diverse Kabel und Originalverpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Päckchenversand inc. Sendungsverfolgung 13 Euro.

MfG


----------

